# High frequency hearing loss, tinnitus, unsteadiness while walking



## aleks80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello,
Can hypothiroidism cause high frequency hearing loss, tinnitus and slight unsteadiness while walking? 
Is it possible that these symptoms are caused by another auto-immune disorder (although hashi is diagnosed) ?
how to make the difference?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Not sure on the hearing loss -- hopefully someone else can weigh in on that. I do know that dizziness can be a sign/symptom with thyroid issues.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aleks80 said:


> Hello,
> Can hypothiroidism cause high frequency hearing loss, tinnitus and slight unsteadiness while walking?
> Is it possible that these symptoms are caused by another auto-immune disorder (although hashi is diagnosed) ?
> how to make the difference?


Actually, Hashimoto's is known for causing hearing loss.

http://health.nytimes.com/health/guides/disease/chronic-thyroiditis-hashimotos-disease/symptoms.html

Individuals with certain auto immune disorders such as Lupus and severe rheumatoid arthritis, or who suffer from thyroid disorders such as Grave's Disease and Hashimoto's thyroiditis may be at higher risk for developing Meniere's Disease. This sub-group with their potential auto immune cause for the Meniere's can often be successfully treated with medications which slow the immune system's responses: cortisone-containing medications such as Decadron or Prednisone.

http://www.earsurgery.org/site/pages/conditions/menieres-syndrome.php

I Googled this Hashimoto's and hearing loss link You can turn up tons of info!

Welcome to the board!









And what is being done on your behalf to treat your Hashimoto's?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I had both the tinnitus and the unsteadyness while walking. I had a little bit of vertigo and dizziness too. All went away when my medications were correct.


----------



## aleks80 (Aug 31, 2011)

northernlite said:


> I had both the tinnitus and the unsteadyness while walking. I had a little bit of vertigo and dizziness too. All went away when my medications were correct.


I am glad to hear this.
How long did you have these symptoms before starting the medication?
and how long after the start of the medication you felt better?


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

I've read that untreated or undertreated hypothyroidism can cause a loss of balance (I have that!) as well as tinnitis (I have tinnitis also but believe it was caused by taking too much aspirin during a very bad bout of the flu).

I'm hoping that once my meds are optimized that my balance will improve (as well as the peripheral neuropathy).


----------

